# Passender Worgen Druiden Name



## DenDragon (30. Juli 2010)

Guten Tag,wie die Überschrift schon sagt,würde ich gerne von euch wissen,was ihr für einen passenden Worgen Druiden Namen haltet


----------



## Potpotom (30. Juli 2010)

Tiffie, Flohteppich, Streuner, Kläffer... auf jeden Fall irgendwas abwärtendes, ist ja schliesslich ein Ally. *duck und weg*


----------



## Phanix (30. Juli 2010)

Da Worgen eigentlich Menschen sind bzw. waren kannst du denn jeden erdenklichen Menschen Namen geben.


----------



## Naldina (30. Juli 2010)

Wólvéríné


----------



## Derulu (30. Juli 2010)

DenDragon schrieb:


> Guten Tag,wie die Überschrift schon sagt,würde ich gerne von euch wissen,was ihr für einen passenden Worgen Druiden Namen haltet



Ich wär für Cindy, Arko, Ajax, Bodo.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun mal im Ernst: hast du wirklich selber so wenig Fantasie dir einen Namen der dir gefällt zu überlegen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ich hatte bisher dieses Problem noch nicht und auf europäischen Servern sind alle meine Charnamen immer noch einzigartig bis jetzt. Aber k.a. sind ja Menschen, alle NPCs im Startgebiet heißen wie Menschen also gib ihm "menschlich" klingende Namen


----------



## Milchreisqt (30. Juli 2010)

Tollwut >_> Ganz klare Sache


----------



## DeathDragon (30. Juli 2010)

Willst du den Worgen als Feralkatze spielen? Dann nenn ihn Catdog




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (30. Juli 2010)

Bei den meisten Spielern wird sowieso etwas nach dem Muster "Worgdudu", "Darkworg" oder "Druidworg" rauskommen.


----------



## DenDragon (30. Juli 2010)

okay hilfreich war bisher gar kein Beitrag,da überlesen einige wieder mal etwas:*DRUIDEN* Name


----------



## Derulu (30. Juli 2010)

DenDragon schrieb:


> okay hilfreich war bisher gar kein Beitrag,da überlesen einige wieder mal etwas:*DRUIDEN* Name



DRUIDEN haben aber grundsätzlich keine anderen Namen als JÄGER der selben Rasse, völlig Wumpe welche Klasse der hat...also was soll uns dieser Input sagen? Dass dein Lieblingsname als Druide Baumheal oder Bärchen wäre?


----------



## Carn1feX616 (30. Juli 2010)

Wenns ein Healer wird würd ich ihn definitiv Kratzbaum nennen auch wenn die Baumform bei Cata ja net mehr permanent ist ^^


----------



## Potpotom (30. Juli 2010)

DenDragon schrieb:


> okay hilfreich war bisher gar kein Beitrag,da überlesen einige wieder mal etwas:*DRUIDEN* Name


Okay... Qumohaktepekl 

<3 Worgewürg


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (30. Juli 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Bei den meisten Spielern wird sowieso etwas nach dem Muster "Worgdudu", "Darkworg" oder "Druidworg" rauskommen.



Meistens mag ich deine Antworten zwar nicht, aber da muss ich dir 100%ig zustimmen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trig (30. Juli 2010)

Dann nenn ihn doch einfach so, wie sich ein Druide nennt. Geh doch einfach zu Deinem Lieblingsdruiden um die Ecke und frag ihn wie er denn heißt.... schwupps hast Du Deinen Namen.

Meiner heißt Horst-Gunther, find ich auch sehr passend...

Edit: Dafür, dass WoW ein Rollenspiel ist stellen sich einige echt an wie ein Kleinkind im Dreck. Wenn ich überlege.... denke diejenigen sollten mal ein Pen & Paper-Rollenspiel spielen à la DSA oder AD&D. Da sind die Namen noch das geringste Übel(, die Phantasie betreffend natürlich!).


----------



## Reaper13 (30. Juli 2010)

also ich hab mir den namen Versipellis schonmal gesichert.Das heißt soviel wie "die gestalt wechselnd"glaub du hast so etwas gemeint oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (30. Juli 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Bei den meisten Spielern wird sowieso etwas nach dem Muster "Worgdudu", "Darkworg" oder "Druidworg" rauskommen.


du hast death-,dark-,evil-,shadow-,wolverine vergessen.


----------



## DenDragon (30. Juli 2010)

Reaper13 schrieb:


> also ich hab mir den namen Versipellis schonmal gesichert.Das heißt soviel wie "die gestalt wechselnd"glaub du hast so etwas gemeint oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke so etwas in der Art hab ich gemeint,gibt wohl also doch jemanden der etwas hirnschmalz besitzt


----------



## MarZ1 (30. Juli 2010)

hab einen guten...


Wartenbisaddonrausistdannnamenausdenken


----------



## Tontaube (30. Juli 2010)

Es gab letztes Jahr ein schönes Beispiel hier im Forum:



> Geschrieben 22 August 2009 - 17:08
> 
> Wulverine, Woolferine, Wulferine und Logán, Loogan sowie Loooghan
> und
> ...



So und um es Druidisch zu machen kannst Du ja bei den Nachtelfen klauen und ein "ael" hinter den Namen hängen. Klappt immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß beim basteln.....


----------



## Festergut (30. Juli 2010)

Fenris ist ein gut passender Name für Worgen im allgemeinen, aber wenn du "cool" sein willst, kannst du ihn natürlich auch Wolfgang nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (30. Juli 2010)

DenDragon schrieb:


> danke so etwas in der Art hab ich gemeint,gibt wohl also doch jemanden der etwas hirnschmalz besitzt



Das mit Hirnschmalz geb ich gerne zurück...du hast nach einem Namen für einen Worg und/oder einen Druiden gefragt...aber NICHT nach Synonymen für "verwandeln", "Gestaltwandeln" oder ähnliches gesucht. Also pflaum uns jetzt hier nicht an, dass wir nicht wussten was du von uns haben willst. Der Großteil von uns wollte 1. aufzeigen wie 75% der Worgen heißen werden hat 2. angenommen, du würdest einen Namen suchen, der zur Rasse "Worg" "geschichtsmäßig" oder "RP-mäßig" passt, so wie ihn wohl 80% aller Spieler die sich nicht wie die von mir in 1. erwähnten Leute nennen, gesucht hätten.


----------



## Vyron268 (30. Juli 2010)

Super, der TE sagt das die Leute die hier posten blöd sind, selber kann er sich aber nichtmal einen eigenen Namen ausdenken...


----------



## Legendary (30. Juli 2010)

Nenn ihn Hundedruide!

Wahlweise auch Dogdruid oder Wolverwau!


----------



## Cali75 (30. Juli 2010)

den passende Namen werd ich dir wohl kaum verraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samaraner (30. Juli 2010)

Worgen sind loretechnisch nur Menschen, welche mit dem Druidentum (nennt man es so?) nichts zu tun haben. Daher gibt es auch keine Namen an denen du dich orientieren könntest. Du kannst ihm also entweder einen Menschen- oder einen Druidennamen geben. Menschennamen sollten sir selbst einfallen, Druidennamen sind meist á la "Mondwandler".


----------



## Klobbireturns (30. Juli 2010)

*BOONKIN* als ersatz für das Bekannte Moonkin und fertig is :>

oder *B00NFIRE*


----------



## Famenio (30. Juli 2010)

Ich wäre für Nichtsogutwieeinhordler oder Hordlersindbesseralsich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal im ernst. Wenn ich mir meinen Charnamen nicht selber ausdenken würde, 
dann kann ich mich mit meinem Char nicht anfreunden, denn ich ziehe ihn von 
0-85 groß und gebe ihn am Anfang einen Namen. 
Ist doch doof wenn ich einen Namen nehme, den mir ein anderer gesagt hat.
Also das ist zumindest meine Meinung.


----------



## Occasus (30. Juli 2010)

Wolfgang


Gecheckt?


----------



## Problembeere (30. Juli 2010)

Also ich werde auch eine Worgen-Druidin spielen und sie Yasraen nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whizzlefizz (30. Juli 2010)

Idefix.


----------



## Dalaran (30. Juli 2010)

Wauwau...

Mondheul

oder das beste Worgi

Nein im erst, erstens gibt es im Welt Weiten Web genug namensgeneratoren, die dir diese Frage abgenommen hätten und zum zweiten, na dann probier aus... Nimm Stift und Papier und schreib auf was dir in den Sinn kommt... am schluss schaust du aufs Blatt und nimmst was dir gefällt ;D


----------



## Schors (30. Juli 2010)

Purna, Narfsa, Trantina, .... , Clorte
...


----------



## Deathgnom (30. Juli 2010)

schnuf


----------



## Wiikend (30. Juli 2010)

Als feral Pussy *lach* Nimm halt irgend nen namen von nem gott oder was weis ich such bei der wikipedia nach götter oder griechisch/germanisch etc und dann nenn ihn so oder wandle ihn ab ;D fertig


Ps:ich bin gegen satzzeichen und Rchetschrebiung


----------



## SüffelxD (30. Juli 2010)

Fuquahn hört sich doch lustig an^^


----------



## Contemptio (30. Juli 2010)

Transworger


----------



## FallenAngel88 (30. Juli 2010)

DenDragon schrieb:


> danke so etwas in der Art hab ich gemeint,gibt wohl also doch jemanden der etwas hirnschmalz besitzt



lol und der satz von jemanden der im forum nach namen für seinen char fragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleina Jäga (30. Juli 2010)

hund+(baum,katze,eule,bär) je nach wunsch auch auswechselbar


----------



## Gelderan (30. Juli 2010)

Contemptio schrieb:


> Transworger


made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber zum TE, man sollte wenn man nen rollenspiel spielt schon minimal seinen char selbst benennen können ohne das einem einer sagen muss was zu tun is.

im übrigen sind die worgen menschen (gewesen) heißt nur weil sie sich verwandeln nennen die sich net um (siehe worgen startgebiet npc's) also nenn ihn wie nen menschen ( Dieter oder Klaus zum Beispiel ;D )


----------



## No_ones (30. Juli 2010)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Worgen+druiden+namen

möp


----------



## Saberclaw (30. Juli 2010)

Manbearpig....achne ähm, Manwolfcat/bear/seal/bird^^


----------



## Quantin Talentino (30. Juli 2010)

nenn ihn Moonworg, beat it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



haben druiden nicht irgendwas mit der mondgöttin elune zu tun?
bei den nachtelfen zumindest, oder werf ich da jetzt was durcheinander?
und da die worgs bei den nachtelfen jetzt untermieter werden, passt doch alles zusammen ^^


----------



## Umhra (30. Juli 2010)

Meine vorschläge sind mir spontan eingefallen... Ähm ja, Kerberos, Tionn, Zalakhar, Rhafgar.


----------



## Derulu (30. Juli 2010)

Quantin schrieb:


> nenn ihn Moonworg, beat it
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Öh...nein? Die Nachtelf Druiden hatten ihren Glauben an Elune schon bevor sie zum Druidentum kamen, sie beten da eher Cenarius an, wobei da anbeten der falsche Ausdruck ist...sie folgen seinem Weg. Tauren beten die Erdenmutter an, deren rechtes Auge der Mond ist, welchem sich die Druiden der Tauren verschrieben haben. Trolle haben ihre Loas die in Form von Tieren auftreten (siehe Bosse in Zul'Aman oder Quests in Zul'Drak) und könne sich deshalb verwandeln..und bei den Worgen...da hab ich keine Ahnung warum die Druiden werden können, vielleicht weil sie den Mond anheulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quantin Talentino (30. Juli 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Öh...nein? Die Nachtelf Druiden hatten ihren Glauben an Elune schon bevor sie zum Druidentum kamen, sie beten da eher Cenarius an, wobei da anbeten der falsche Ausdruck ist...sie folgen seinem Weg. Tauren beten die Erdenmutter an, deren rechtes Auge der Mond ist, welchem sich die Druiden der Tauren verschrieben haben. Trolle haben ihre Loas die in Form von Tieren auftreten (siehe Bosse in Zul'Aman oder Quests in Zul'Drak) und könne sich deshalb verwandeln..und bei den Worgen...da hab ich keine Ahnung warum die Druiden werden können, vielleicht weil sie den Mond anheulen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ok sorry ^^
war mir halt nicht sicher, aber selbst wenn sie den mond anheulen passt der name ja wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gelderan (30. Juli 2010)

trotzdem auch wenns net passt zur geschichte is moonworg ja ma der geilste name^^


----------



## Bluebarcode (30. Juli 2010)

Horst!


----------



## pingu77 (30. Juli 2010)

Also ein Lowlevel Druide von mir heißt Baumkatznbär, weil ich ncoh nicht weiß wie ich ihn skille. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## No_ones (30. Juli 2010)

Döööööööner !


----------



## Derulu (30. Juli 2010)

pingu77 schrieb:


> Also ein Lowlevel Druide von mir heißt Baumkatznbär, weil ich ncoh nicht weiß wie ich ihn skille.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann müsste er aber Baumkatzenbäreule heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder schließt du Eule komplett aus?


----------



## Illidano (30. Juli 2010)

Nen Worg heist ganzt klar Hanz ! oder Horst !


----------



## NeoN79 (30. Juli 2010)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> Willst du den Worgen als Feralkatze spielen?




Is ja irgendwie ein absurder gedanke... jetzt muss sich der arme mensch schon in nen köter verwandeln nur um festzustellen das er sich in ne katze verwandlen muss um schaden machen zu können... das arme schwein.


----------



## ach was solls. (31. Juli 2010)

Naja... nen namen für Worgen Druide..

Fleischwurst
Blutwurst
Leberwurst
Hackbraten
Hackfleisch
Rumpsteak
Wôlverînê
Wólvéríné
Wòlvèrìnè


----------



## wertzû (31. Juli 2010)

hab mir wolverine normal gesichert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werd ich dann so 4 wochen nach cata einlösen, könnt ja sonst gestohlen werden (wolfgang hab ich auch)

(fify wär noch netter name oder brutus)


----------



## **ED** (31. Juli 2010)

Mir fallen da spontan ein:


Noob
Nòób
Zuvielhaar
seheichaus
omgroflcat
lasercatdog
boon
bòón
Wandteppich
halbmhalbw
Wirbelworg
Baumrindeworg
Worglol
Lolworg
Worgcleve
Ieatall
keinchinafood
chinafood
Bärcatworg
Brülla
Iol


----------



## bilibishere (31. Juli 2010)

Tontaube schrieb:


> Es gab letztes Jahr ein schönes Beispiel hier im Forum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



z.B Wolfgang"ael"?

Mein Worgen Name!


----------



## *-*-WingZero-*-* (31. Juli 2010)

naja einen weiblichen würd ich Akirana nennen oder Felu, Ilidiis, Ivella, Xanthia mein favorit crunchcreems!


Männliche dagegen hmm Nizzo Nikito


----------



## *-*-WingZero-*-* (31. Juli 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> hab mir wolverine normal gesichert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich werd einen char erstellen und ihm schlicht und einfach løøl nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ein charackter ist wie ein Kind nur so nebenbei an dem thread verfasser fragst im buff forum auch nach wie du dein kind nennen sollst? xD


----------



## The Reptil (31. Juli 2010)

@ TE
wie schon ein paar mal gesagt sind die Worgen ja Menschen wenn du eine rp Namen haben willst such dir einen viktorianischen aus 
(männlich)
Alan David Walden-Jones
William Hylton Milner
Cyril Hicks Cartwright
Jonathan Arthur Hadley-Prestige

(weiblich)
Iona Asbury-Bailey
Annabelle Eltringham
Claire Wilkinson-Hume
Victoria Nicoletta Thurgood

wenn es was lustiges sein soll hast ja schon genug input bekommen ;-)


----------



## Shrayer (31. Juli 2010)

Männlicherworgdruide^^


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (31. Juli 2010)

moonlight. passt auch gut zu eulen.


----------



## Anomali10 (31. Juli 2010)

Ohne auch nur einen Post zu lesen schreib ich einfach mal Worgdruide als Vorschlag. Könntest aber auch Druidenworg nehmen.

Ganz ehrlich, ein Name sollte einem schon selber einfallen. Hast ja noch Zeit.


----------



## IchbinArzt (31. Juli 2010)

Moonworg find ich ma hammer :-)

Orkworg
Worgork
Wogstar
Worgstation (Workstation ^^)
Worginator (männlich)
Worgina (weiblich)
Worgtartar
Natureworg (Nature One) ^^
Worgcraft
Worgcraftzwei (passt leider nicht ganz)
WorgWM
BorgWorg
WorgBorg
Emoworg
WorgPrinz
Worgteam (Für Arenateam)
Worgless
Worgka 
Worgker
Worgsong
Worgrimma
Worgsogta
Iworg
Worgdemo
Discoworg

im Prinzip kann man vor oder hinter das Wort "Worg" alles mögliche setzen....Dark,Death, Def,Roxxor usw......

Speziell für einen Duriden (besonders Katze) würde ich *Catworg* vorschlagen ^^ (den hab ich auf meinem Realm schon sicher) ^^

Grüße, 

Arzt

Edit: *Worgman* is mir noch eingefallen ^^
Edit 2: Oh Oh und *Worgaholic* find ich auch gut :-)
Edit 3: *Worgstadt *oder *Worgstatt*
Edit 4: Man ich hab nen Lauf......*Worgself* (von Werkself) passt auch zu Druiden
Edit 5: Einen hab ich noch ....*Worgking* ... Ich liebe Wortspiele ^^
*
*


----------



## Tschinkn (31. Juli 2010)

Irgendwelche Fantasienamen wirst Du Dir selbst ausdenken müssen. Daher auch Fantasie. Deshalb musst Du Dich über die vielen spaßigen Kommentare nicht wirklich wundern.

Ein paar Denkanstöße:
Wegen der Werwolfnummer würde ich persönlich dem Worgen einen transsilvanisch/rumänisch/bulgarischen Namen geben. Absolut korrekt ist das ja nicht, denn die Werwölfe haben mit Vampiren nicht wirklich was am Hut. Dennoch finde ich passen zu männlichen Toons etwa Vladimir, Dragomir, Eusebiu bzw Eusebius, Radu. Für Mädels Viorica, Eufrosina - Wenn Du das Konzept an sich magst, dann such doch einfach mal nach rumänischen Namen. Du wirst schon einen finden. 
Das ist nun nicht wirklich inspiriert durch das Druidische sondern eben eher am Worgen. Ich finde aber, dass sich die ganzen pseudo-nachtelfischen Namen nicht auf die Worgen Druiden ausweiten müssen.

Zum Werwolf fallen mir erst mal Loup-Garou bzw in Lautschrift "Lugrau" (frz für Werwolf) ein. Dann natürlich etwas nordischer, aber "wolfiger" geht's fast nicht: Fenris (mit dem Namen laufen aber demnächst 35.000.000 Worgen rum, weil Wolf von Ragnarok), Hróðvitnir (hab ich grad im Web gefunden, falls es was mit vielen Sonderzeichen sein soll...). Auch da kann man mal suchen gehen.

In der lustigen Ecke fällt spontan mir ein:
- Brings, weil Hund/Wolf.
- Hairy - von engl. "haarig", denn was ist haariger als ein druidischer Worgen? Obwohl die Werwölfe eine deutsche Erfindung sind, so passen englische Namen irgendwie gut zu denen (Hairy/Harry, der unterschied ist fast nicht rauszuhören). Gilneas kommt auch irgendwie recht englisch rüber finde ich.
- Schizo von schizophren, weil der Worgen die meisten Erscheinungsformen hat: Mensch, Worgen, Bär, Katze, Wassergestalt, Fluggestalt, Reisegestalt, Baum, Moonkin. Mehr "gespaltene Persönlichkeit" gibt's im ganzen Spiel nicht. Nicht zu verwechseln mit Shih Tzu, dem sog. Löwenhund, der einst die Klöster Tibets bewachte: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shih_Tzu. Nur wer ganz witzig ist, nennt seinen Worgen so....


Ach ja, den Namen für meinen Worgen behalte ich für mich und habe ihn auf beiden Servern die ich bespiele bereits gesichert.


----------



## Moktheshock (31. Juli 2010)

stöckchen ^^ als healdudu worg passt es wie die Faust aufs Auge^^


----------



## Legendary (31. Juli 2010)

NeoN79 schrieb:


> Is ja irgendwie ein absurder gedanke... jetzt muss sich der arme mensch schon in nen köter verwandeln nur um festzustellen das er sich in ne katze verwandlen muss um schaden machen zu können... das arme schwein.



Ich lieg unterm Tisch! xD


Einige Namen sind hier echt der Brüller, mal sehen vielleicht bekomm ich mit Cata nen Slot frei für nen Worg, dann pick ich mir nen Namen ausm Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: Mein Druide heißt Zeliha, mein Mage Letisha...Fantasie ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cloze (31. Juli 2010)

Garfield!

Shâdówwôrck


----------



## Whitepeach (31. Juli 2010)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Moonworg find ich ma hammer :-)
> 
> Orkworg
> Worgork
> ...




lol


----------



## blunty (31. Juli 2010)

Passender Name? Hab ned nur n Namen sondern auch noch den passenden Titel:


Feigling "Ehrenloses Mitglied der Masse anstatt Klasse Fraktion"


----------



## Orthrus (31. Juli 2010)

Warum wird hier als Worgenname ständig dieser *Marder* vorgeschlagen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Wolverine / Vielfraß_


----------



## IchbinArzt (31. Juli 2010)

Orthrus schrieb:


> Warum wird hier als Worgenname ständig dieser *Marder* vorgeschlagen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube der Vielfraß wird auch Bärenmarder genannt (vielleicht deshalb ^^) und gehört zur Familie der Marder wie zb. auch der Iltis ,der Hermelin 
oder der Fischotter. Ich denke mal viele denken beim Wort "Wolverine" auch an etwas wildes so wir der Wolverine von Marvel ^^
Meine eigenen favoriten sind Worgcraft, Moonworg oder Catworg ^^


----------



## Serpen (31. Juli 2010)

einfach und prägnant:
Katze


----------



## m-a-g-g-i (31. Juli 2010)

Irgendwie passt ja auch ''mistgestalt''. Nicht wegen dem Worg eher wegen der Alli seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nein spass bei Seite. 
Werwolf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (31. Juli 2010)

Orthrus schrieb:


> Warum wird hier als Worgenname ständig dieser *Marder* vorgeschlagen?
> 
> _Wolverine / Vielfraß_



Weil die Leute nur die Silbe "wolv" im Namen sehen und denken das hätte was mit "wolf" zu tun (ja sie achten nicht mal auf die andere Schreibweise) und glauben dann auch noch die Figur aus den Marvel-Comics hätte seinen Namen von Wölfen.


----------



## schäubli (31. Juli 2010)

*Worgina 

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leikath (31. Juli 2010)

http://www.wownamegenerator.com/ so ein name generator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der hat auch schon die neuen rassen drin


----------



## Megaschlumpf (31. Juli 2010)

Problembeere schrieb:


> Also ich werde auch eine Worgen-Druidin spielen und sie Yasraen nennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein böser Fehler (:
Wenn du am Releasetag "Yeasraen" eingibst, wird es dann wahrscheinlich schon auf beinahe jedem Server eine Worg-Druidin mit dem namen geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT:
Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass du mit 5-10 Minuten nachdenken selber einen Namen findest.
Und mit weiteren 5 Minuten vielleicht sogar einen, der nicht "Wôrgdrúîdé" oder so ähnlich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long


----------



## Spankey (31. Juli 2010)

Odie (Hund bei Garfield)


----------



## Leuren (2. August 2010)

Casmodan


----------



## Petu (2. August 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> hab mir wolverine normal gesichert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Haste gut gemacht....
Da machste dann noch den -shadow,-dark,-r0xx0r dran und dann passt das klischee wieder, bei dem Namen schließe ich immer auf irgendwelche pickeligen Kinder vorm Monitor. (Jaja böses Vorurteil).


----------



## ødan (2. August 2010)

Worgen Druide in Katzengestalt. Catdog.


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (2. August 2010)

DenDragon schrieb:


> Guten Tag,wie die Überschrift schon sagt,würde ich gerne von euch wissen,was ihr für einen passenden Worgen Druiden Namen haltet



Self and Hordenown mit deinem "abwÄrten" xD

Faillord.

BTT: Worgen Druiden sucks!


----------



## Sevarine (2. August 2010)

Lunarlupa (weiblich)
Lunarlupus (männlich) ...


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (2. August 2010)

blunty schrieb:


> Passender Name? Hab ned nur n Namen sondern auch noch den passenden Titel:
> 
> 
> Feigling "Ehrenloses Mitglied der Masse anstatt Klasse Fraktion"



dein Titel: F.A.I.L.L.O.R.D.


----------



## xxardon (2. August 2010)

XARDON 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ansonsten...
kerax,gilnas,gurax,worgan .... passen irgendwie


----------



## Chillers (2. August 2010)

Sevarine schrieb:


> Lunarlupa (weiblich)
> Lunarlupus (männlich) ...



alles was mit Hunden/Wölfen in Verbindung gebracht wird. Also Lassie - Lassifer, Rintintom oder whulfrine, woolfrhine, wulfrainer.
Oder einfach: Wuff. Oder Wum -> wenn du Loriot kennst und magst.


----------



## nemø (2. August 2010)

Volksworgen

Wporgenfleamen


----------



## Al_xander (2. August 2010)

Fido 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blooooooody (2. August 2010)

Nichts geht über den namen HEINIGER!!!


----------



## Herr Hering (2. August 2010)

Horsttheroxxordudu


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (2. August 2010)

Wenn du auf nem PVP-Server spielst:

DéáthShádówWôrg

RP:
Fenris, Fenrir Fenriswolf

^^ Der Fenriswolf ist in der nordischen Mythologie neben Hel und der Midgardschlange das erste Kind des Gottes Loki und der Riesin Angrboda. 

Oder:
Hati:
Ist in der nordischen Mythologie ein Wolf, der den Mond verfolgt.

Skalli:
Ist in der nordischen Mythologie ein Wolf, der die Sonne verfolgt.

Am Tag des Weltunterganges (Ragnarök) werden die Wölfe die Gejagten einholen und verschlingen.


----------



## Ronack (2. August 2010)

Also ich nenn mein 

Tériade


----------



## Arakius1 (2. August 2010)

WOLFURIN


----------



## Assor (2. August 2010)

Teamjacob.
Catdog.
Hydrantenfreund.
Lecktsichimschritt.


----------



## Apuh (2. August 2010)

Wauwau!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manimal der Zerfleischer (2. August 2010)

Lycantrophus


----------



## I.am.Weasl (2. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

Du hast die freie wahl


----------



## TheRock2 (2. August 2010)

Doggystyle natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (2. August 2010)

bluna

weil wie alle ein bisschen sind


----------



## Pupsi_Baer (2. August 2010)

Möter (Halb Mensch halb Köter)

Mog (Man Dog)

Na wer kennts?


----------



## Carambula (2. August 2010)

Milchreisqt schrieb:


> Tollwut >_> Ganz klare Sache




der name is great, wenn ma nen bären spielt, das würde passen ^^


----------



## Redday (2. August 2010)

ich kann dir nur sagen, welche du nicht nehmen solltest:
worgix
wórgix
wôrgix
worgíx
wòrgíx
usw.



dann hebst du dich schon mal von 95% der offenbar extrem einfallsreichen druiden ab.


----------



## White_Sky (2. August 2010)

Moonworg!


----------



## Apuh (2. August 2010)

Idefix oder Struppi würden noch passen.


----------



## Shinsei (2. August 2010)

ich würde denen Namen mit der Bedeutung von "Wolf" oder "Leben" geben..z.B;

für Weiblein ; Zoe  -> kommt aus dem griechischen und bedeutet `Leben´
                      Ylva  ->nordische bedeutung von `Wolf´

oder Männlein; Can   -> türkisch für `Leben´
                     	Ezzo -> italienisch für `edler Wolf´

wobei Namen mit der bedeutung von Wald auch gut klingen z.B. Xyiona (griech. für Waldmädchen)


----------



## IchbinArzt (3. August 2010)

Pupsi_Baer schrieb:


> Möter (Halb Mensch halb Köter)
> 
> Mog (Man Dog)
> 
> Na wer kennts?



Du hast Waldi Waldemar vergessen ^^ .......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bilibishere (3. August 2010)

Aufn RP Server

"Worgfurion Sturmworg"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (3. August 2010)

bilibishere schrieb:


> Aufn RP Server
> 
> "Worgfurion Sturmworg"
> 
> ...


Wieso nicht gleich Worgking aus der Gilde "Wrath of the"


----------



## Zwergirock (3. August 2010)

Goofy oder Pluto würden super zu einem Worgen passen bei nem Druiden geht das sicher auch


----------



## Nightmear (3. August 2010)

Worgthisway 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PvP(Imba, Death, Shadow, Dark, Devil, Assassin, alles eintauschbar)killer oder Lassie ist auch ne option 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Besonders beliebt wird auch Lupin und Wolverine mit allen möglichen accent circonflex.


----------



## BioHassan (3. August 2010)

DenDragon schrieb:


> Guten Tag,wie die Überschrift schon sagt,würde ich gerne von euch wissen,was ihr für einen passenden Worgen Druiden Namen haltet




Was hälst von Nasennachbar ?
oder Wurstsalat ?
Mayonaise ?
Curryking ?
Rehmuhlade ?
.
.
.


----------



## BioHassan (3. August 2010)

Redday schrieb:


> ich kann dir nur sagen, welche du nicht nehmen solltest:
> worgix
> wórgix
> wôrgix
> ...




wieso nicht ? werden das deine 5 chars mit dnene du multiboxing anfängst wenn cata raus ist ? ;D


----------



## Chriz7 (3. August 2010)

Worcasia


----------



## pwnytaure (3. August 2010)

Klobbireturns schrieb:


> *BOONKIN* als ersatz für das Bekannte Moonkin und fertig is :>
> 
> oder *B00NFIRE*



Ich will es nicht schon wieder sagen müssen Boomkinn und Boomfire nicht boonkin und boonfire verdammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt: vaitho--> finnisch für wechselnd, verändernd


----------



## pwnytaure (3. August 2010)

Tschinkn schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Fantasienamen wirst Du Dir selbst ausdenken müssen. Daher auch Fantasie. Deshalb musst Du Dich über die vielen spaßigen Kommentare nicht wirklich wundern.
> 
> Fenris (mit dem Namen laufen aber demnächst 35.000.000 Worgen rum, weil Wolf von Ragnarok), Hróðvitnir (hab ich grad im Web gefunden, falls es was mit vielen Sonderzeichen sein soll...). Auch da kann man mal suchen gehen.



Da gabs doch noch 2 andere wölfe i der mythe von ragnarök die sonne und mond fressen...eclipse und so das wäre extrem passend find ich

tante edith sagt: Genau hati und skalli so hießen di glaub ich


----------



## Horde deadman (3. August 2010)

Baskerwill, Hundeflüsterer, Likewolf, Pelziscool, Schnauzeausfell vll noch ii am Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pwnytaure (3. August 2010)

Pupsi_Baer schrieb:


> Möter (Halb Mensch halb Köter)
> 
> Mog (Man Dog)
> 
> Na wer kennts?



Spaceballs natürlich D


----------



## N0zz (3. August 2010)

peter passt auf alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntedsoul (3. August 2010)

Hmm ich hab da auch n paar:

Ichsehblödaus
wuffwuff
dummetöle
Fußhupe
Töle
StinkendeTöle
Kläffer
AlliTöle...

^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flipped! (3. August 2010)

Also wenn man sich mal so die NPC in Gilneas anschaut, besitzen die meisten meiner Meinung nach alt-englische Namen alá Arthus, Edward, Alfred, Hrothgar, Oswin oder dergleichen. Da die ganze Stimmung, Kleidung und Architektur tatsächlich so ein bisschen an Filme wie "Olivers Twist" oder Dr. jackyl und Mr.Hyde herrührt, passt es am besten wie ich finde.


----------



## Milchreisqt (6. August 2010)

wenn du cool bist machst du noch so lustige Endungen an dein Char :

Worgqt

Haariglol

Worgdudufailqtlol


----------



## Delröy1 (6. August 2010)

Worgsphere in  anlehnung an http://scifi.wikia.com/wiki/Vogsphere



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thori'dal (6. August 2010)

luparo?^^


----------



## RippedLife (6. August 2010)

Nimm den Google Übersetzer da kommen immer coole Sachen raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (6. August 2010)

Volksworgen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG
Pala


----------



## KingNothing22 (6. August 2010)

DenDragon schrieb:


> danke so etwas in der Art hab ich gemeint,gibt wohl also doch jemanden der etwas hirnschmalz besitzt




Es ist einfach nur ne Frechheit hier leute für etwas zu beleidigen das du anscheinend selbst auch nicht auf die Reihe kriegst.

+ wenn du nach einem Namen für einen Worgdruiden suchst solltest du vorher spezifizieren ob dieser Name ein RP-Name sein soll oder nicht. Fenris klingt vielleicht schön, passt nur eher weniger zu WoW...da gibts afaik kein Latein ^^ btw. kann ich dir versprechen, dass deine Chance diesen Namen nehmen zu können sehr sehr sehr gering sein wird...daran denkt nämlich jeder...

wenn dus nicht schaffst dir alleine nen Namen auszudenken (wenn dir das HIRNSCHMALZ fehlt) solltest du echt überdenken ein Phantasyrollenspiel zu spielen...

PS: mir sowas von egal ob mein Beitrag OT war...das musste mal gesagt werden...


----------



## Männchen (7. August 2010)

Die ältere Generation an Spielern schwört sicher auf Michaeljfox aka Teenwolf. 

Gibt noch einen sehr passenden Namen:
Isegrim
Das ist der Fabelname für Wölfe.

Oder Ysengrimus


----------

